# Who Named Their Piranha



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

attach a picture and the name

mines the rat pack
from left to right: Peter, Frank, Sammy, and Dean


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Some do some don't. Blk rhom-skinny blk 
BME-******. Breeder rbp-fockers. Lungfish-Sal.or fat bastard. Dat-convict macs-fist full of dollars. Gatf-Clare.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Only a few of mine have names, Domer/P-Rex/Chum


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

super mega death (s.m.d. for short)
may payne
&
lionel


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ares


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I let my 3yr old nephew name my rhom and he picked Greasy Cheeseburger....so we call him Greasy for short. He gets called by his name several times each day. My fiance yells at him when he slings water out of the tank. Her mother even put him in timeout when he threw water on her, LOL.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

pirate, crumbs, joey, scar-fin, ruby, and jedi


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I stopped naming my fish over 20 years ago. They always seemed to die within a year. After not naming them my fish have lived a lot longer. Now I just sit back and enjoy watching them. They dont feel so much like pets but rather a living piece of art.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

My fiance named my 2 natts that were not eaten, Bob and Dorris lol


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> I let my 3yr old nephew name my rhom and he picked Greasy Cheeseburger....so we call him Greasy for short. He gets called by his name several times each day. My fiance yells at him when he slings water out of the tank. Her mother even put him in timeout when he threw water on her, LOL.


Jokes!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Inflade said:


> Ares


the god of War...i love it


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

My guys are as follows

15" Rhom- KILO
Brandti with heaterburns- Mr. Burns

My old rhom that MPG has - Mr. Nibbles


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nattereri - Red ones
Sanchezi - Sparkly red one
Serrulatus - Shy one.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I've kept hundreds of Fish over nearly thirty years and I've never named even one of them, it's never occurred to me to name them.

People have asked me why I don't name them...I've always said 'because they're Fish'...not sure that's a good reason or not.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

My wife calls the rhom "Ugly", and the piraya "Stupid" She claims to hate them, but every couple of weeks asks "when are you feeding Stupid and Ugly again ? (she likes to watch)

My daughter officially named them Hugo, for the rhom, and Chucky for the piraya, don't know why, but I'm happy she takes an interest.

On a side note, she (daughter) named the arowana Rex, and the albino adonis Casper. These at least make sense.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Nattereri - Red ones
> Sanchezi - Sparkly red one
> Serrulatus - Shy one.


You're creativity astounds me JZ,


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> Nattereri - Red ones
> Sanchezi - Sparkly red one
> Serrulatus - Shy one.


You're creativity astounds me JZ,








[/quote]

might as well call them p1, p2, p3......


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> Ares


awesome looking rhom man!!


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

my two 6inch reds........bonnie and clyde


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Stoner


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've got a spilo I've named _Spilo_...









He's got a little buddy who lives with him... a 1.5" convict we call _Gilligan_.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

With some help from my kids...Macs: Larry, Curly, and Moe. Black Diamond: Jake. Blue Diamond: Elwood. Black Mask: Spear. Purple Sanch: Scrappy (Scraps). Altuvi: Sparky (Sparks). Natts to be named later.


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

Only named one of my fish, This is " Rocky" as in rocky the rhom.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

JUNKYARD

PRETTY HATE MACHINE

MR. SELF DISTRUCT


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

only named mine so wife knows which I'm talking about, not even sure I would call them names...
gold diamond rhom... goldy
black diamond rhom... blacky
purple sanchezi... sanchez

then there are the breeder convicts (to make food)
pink male named pinky, regular female named the brain.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

My wife named the new rhom Sarah







(Sarah=Serra LOL)


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I dont name my fish I just dont have a creative side to me I guess. My kid named his gold fish water bottle.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

?


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

My small red is little murder f*cker the 7" red is big boy and the sanchezi is mark sanchezi


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I dont name my fish I just dont have a creative side to me I guess. My kid named his gold fish water bottle.


nice. ya, i dont name my fish either although my girlfriend does. my sebae clown is limbo.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Picture of first day I bought them. From right to left: Snips, Jaws, Rambo and Scar Face.



Sylar_92 said:


> Picture of first day I bought them. From right to left: Snips, Jaws, Rambo and Scar Face.


I always have this problem, I try loading a picture and attach it but theres nothing.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Forgot I had this photo... here is one I called "The Beast"


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

not officialy named, and unfortunatly i don't think 110g is big enough for 7 adults for life... but if i were to name my 7 RBP... sloth, greed, envy, lust, glutony, viture and pride


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Zeusha 3.5" Ruby Red Spilo


----------



## perryk9 (Sep 30, 2010)

Big Hoss, Spot, Lil Fella, and Ole sh*t Eye are my four nattis


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

My RPB of 9 years is named "Pirre", Swedish pronunciation, derived from "Piraya" which is the word for Piranha in Swedish.
Also not very original


----------

